# New App



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.airpnp.co
http://nypost.com/2015/01/17/new-yorkers-are-renting-out-their-toilets-via-airbnb-inspired-app/


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://www.airpnp.co
> http://nypost.com/2015/01/17/new-yorkers-are-renting-out-their-toilets-via-airbnb-inspired-app/


That's a must have for driver here in NY.
I'd rather pay few bucks than aiming in a empty Gatorade bottle.

Also check this on out http://nyrestroom.com/nyrestroom/


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Vas62 said:


> That's a must have for driver here in NY.
> I'd rather pay few bucks than aiming in a empty Gatorade bottle.
> 
> Also check this on out http://nyrestroom.com/nyrestroom/


That's an interesting website, but try and find a parking spot during the day. And then there's ten people in front of you waiting for the bathroom and the homeless guy taking a bath. That website listed the 17 pct . good luck with that.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's an interesting website, but try and find a parking spot during the day. And then there's ten people in front of you waiting for the bathroom and the homeless guy taking a bath.


LOL. 
True, those public park restrooms not a great places. Barnes and Noble, Starbucks, libraries works better.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Vas62 said:


> LOL.
> True, those public park restrooms not a great places. Barnes and Noble, Starbucks, libraries works better.


No,they listed a police station bathroom, a cabdriver told me he knew an old cab driver who used to run into a firehouse to use their bathroom, I'm sure they would kick you out these days.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's an interesting website, but try and find a parking spot during the day. And then there's ten people in front of you waiting for the bathroom and the homeless guy taking a bath. That website listed the 17 pct . good luck with that.


They should create an app to rent a parking space..to use the bathroom..


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> No,they listed a police station bathroom, a cabdriver told me he knew an old cab driver who used to run into a firehouse to use their bathroom, I'm sure they would kick you out these days.


No doubt they will.
In a mean time I'll keep an eye on that app. It might be less hassle for a price.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> They should create an app to rent a parking space..to use the bathroom..


There is an app to find a parking, an empty parking space on the street, people will literally kill for a parking space in NYC.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> There is an app to find a parking an empty parking space on the street, people will literally kill for a parking space in NYC.


Sounds like the next big idea! Rent a parking space in your garage..or your yard...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Sounds like the next big idea! Rent a parking space in your garage..or your yard...


Craigslist


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Vas62 said:


> That's a must have for driver here in NY.
> I'd rather pay few bucks than aiming in a empty Gatorade bottle.
> 
> Also check this on out http://nyrestroom.com/nyrestroom/


_I just find a nice quiet place,open the back door stand there and " GO" lol lol_


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I just find a nice quiet place,open the back door stand there and " GO" lol lol_


It's not so easy in NYC, and you better be careful in California, if a cop sees you, you're going to get a nice letter to register as a sex offender.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It's not so easy in NYC, and you better be careful in California, if a cop sees you, you're going to get a nice letter to register as a sex offender.


_I am always on the look out&#8230;.._


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I am always on the look out&#8230;.._


So are the cops


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just installed this app.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Trying full size.
Not that many restrooms on this map.


----------

